# English speakers in Turin.



## Remma82

Hi,
I have just moved from England to Turin and would love to meet fellow english speakers for a coffee or a drink sometime. So if your in Turin and fancy meeting up get intouch 
Remma


----------



## Jakkiwi

Hey there,
I have been in Italy for 2 months moved from New Zealand. Im living in Pogno north of Turin. Im interested in coming down to Turin for weekends to go to the Antique markets, galleries and to generally enjoy the cafe social scene. I also love live music. Im free weekends only so Id love to hear from anyone of similar interests. Thanks Jackie


----------



## Searain

Hey Remma and Jakkiwi, I'm not originally from an english speaking country but I've been with an american girl (who was studying abroad) for over two years when I was younger and she basically taught me the language A to Z, so I'm probably still more than capable of sustaining a whole conversation...  .

My english has gotten a little rusty over the years though (neither my job nor my hobbies have never really required it) so I would really like to meet someone even just to talk and have good times.

I'm in Torino by the way, the rules of these forums won't allow me to post any contact info/send PM's til I'm above 5 posts tho so just reply here if you're interested.

Cya!


----------



## Jakkiwi

Hi Searain

Thanks for your reply.... Can you suggest an affordable Bed and Breakfast in Turin Im planning on coming down for a weekend break.
I have been away in Germany so sorry for the late reply... Im in my mid 40s and here for 12 months.
Cheers


----------

